# First espresso machine advice - budget £2000 to go with my Niche zero grinder



## Almond (Jul 29, 2020)

I am currently looking to purchase my first espresso machine and I'm hoping you guys could help. If you could go back and have your first coffee machine experience again, what would you do differently? What machine do you wish you'd bought? I should note I'm open to any machine, I just want a good first-time experience so anything under my budget is up for to consideration.

I've been looking at the sage dual boiler and the La Pavoni Esperto Competente.

The Sage DB seems to have good reviews and I think that the ability to maintain constant pressure, temp etc. while I tweak various elements of the coffee making process appeals in terms of my learning and development.

On the other hand, something about the manual lever machines really speaks to me, particularly the look and the physical component to the brewing process. Also, the long-term reliability is a major plus given the potential outlay. However, I am concerned that my coffee journey might stagnate due to the higher level of skill required to get the best from these machines.

For anyone who wants extra background in terms of my coffee history: I'm an avid fan of black coffee and espresso. I've used a moka pot, v60 and aeropress in conjunction with various burr grinders over time, more recently my niche zero. Prior to that I had a Nespresso machine for roughly 10 years (I know, please forgive me). I feel ready for my first foray into the world of espresso after lurking on this forum for quite some time and hopefully your knowledge can help me make the best decision for me.

Thanks in advance and I look forward to reading your advice.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

good budget. You can buy pretty much anything you want. The Sage is a very capable machine, as long as you treat it as kitchen appliance. If it goes wrong, you are at the mercy of Sage for their parts and some proprietary components and parts.

pas for the Esperto... way overpriced. From new, they cost a fortune, and it's not worthwhile in my opinion. You are better off buying a second hand machine in good shape and adding the PPK kit afterwards.

what's your coffee drinking pattern? How many times a day, how many in one round?

The Lelit MaraX (HX, E61) and the Lelit Elizabeth (DB, ring group) are hot at the moment. But with your budget, you can even go to a Lelit Bianca, or a Profitec 600 (or 700 with a little stretch).

take a look on the link below dor some in depth reviews of the machines I mentioned and some others.

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/

if Lever is your thing, Londinium is popular here, but their price hiked like crazy recently. You might be able to get a second hand though.

@Jonyhas a Vesuvius (DB, pressure profiling) that he is selling for £1800. That's a machine and a half. 😉


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

ive pretty much decided on a lelit bianca but will watch this thread with great curiosity to see if anyone has any other ideas at this price


----------



## Almond (Jul 29, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> good budget. You can buy pretty much anything you want. The Sage is a very capable machine, as long as you treat it as kitchen appliance. If it goes wrong, you are at the mercy of Sage for their parts and some proprietary components and parts.
> 
> pas for the Esperto... way overpriced. From new, they cost a fortune, and it's not worthwhile in my opinion. You are better off buying a second hand machine in good shape and adding the PPK kit afterwards.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that, I think it echoes a lot of the information I'd picked up separately. Particularly surrounding the Sage parts etc.

In terms of my coffee drinking pattern it varies quite a lot midweek vs weekend. Midweek, usually two cups early morning, another mid morning and one mid afternoon. On a weekend it's more of a relentless coffee drinking marathon through the morning and then I don't really drink any in the afternoon. I find I don't really need it for the caffeine, it's more for the pleasure, particularly on a weekend.

Some great recommendations on the above, I've not looked at Lelit much in all of my research but had come across some of the lower priced profitec. They look like lovely machines. I'm now making my way through a pile of reviews (much to the enjoyment of my other half on a Friday evening ).

I have also seen Londinium but heard (perhaps unfairly) that they are quite overpriced, this might be driven by the recent price increases though, I don't know. I'll add them to the list of potentials.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Almond said:


> Thanks for that, I think it echoes a lot of the information I'd picked up separately. Particularly surrounding the Sage parts etc.
> 
> In terms of my coffee drinking pattern it varies quite a lot midweek vs weekend. Midweek, usually two cups early morning, another mid morning and one mid afternoon. On a weekend it's more of a relentless coffee drinking marathon through the morning and then I don't really drink any in the afternoon. I find I don't really need it for the caffeine, it's more for the pleasure, particularly on a weekend.
> 
> ...


 Would've you consider leaving the machine on all day during your coffee drinking hours? Or would you rather say "I fancy coffee!" Turn the machine on, wait 15 minutes (or 40 minutes) make your coffee and then turn it off again?


----------



## allyburns (Sep 27, 2020)

I was choosing between the *Lelit Elizabeth *and the *MaraX*, but really happy I picked the *Elizabeth*.

I was *romanticizing *about the classic E61 on the MaraX, picturing myself pulling on the lever, but reality kicked in when I thought about having to* re-grease *the cam every time I did a chemical backflush. I love bikes and do all my own bike maintenance, but not as often as I should, so was just honest with myself.

I like how the Elizabeth has nice modern digital features, but still looks industrial and professional. If my preparation and grinding are consistent enough I might even set the pump to stop after the right amount of seconds, so I can focus on steaming milk at the same time, just because I can with the DB!

Also even though the Elizabeth is small for what it contains (dual boilers) it still is quite big. However it has a *nice short depth*, and extra width not a big issue where I have it). I think, from seeing them side by side in Dave's videos, the MaraX would feel like it took up a bit too much of my workspace.

Basically, think if you want the lever because it seems cool, and how much tech you'd like.

Get yourself down to two machines and let these forums help you with the head-to-head decision, good luck! Take your time and enjoy the research, but probably buy soon before we leave the EU!


----------



## NikC (May 6, 2020)

I've just bought a Cafelat Robot. It's a manual lever machine and way under your budget, but I'm enjoying it a lot. Particularly there's no waiting for it to heat up!


----------



## Almond (Jul 29, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Would've you consider leaving the machine on all day during your coffee drinking hours? Or would you rather say "I fancy coffee!" Turn the machine on, wait 15 minutes (or 40 minutes) make your coffee and then turn it off again?


I've thought about this a lot. I think mid week it would probably be an on/off situation. On the weekend I might leave it on all morning. It would be nice to be able to pull shots for guests with relative ease and speed too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Almond (Jul 29, 2020)

allyburns said:


> I was choosing between the *Lelit Elizabeth *and the *MaraX*, but really happy I picked the *Elizabeth*.
> I was *romanticizing *about the classic E61 on the MaraX, picturing myself pulling on the lever, but reality kicked in when I thought about having to* re-grease *the cam every time I did a chemical backflush. I love bikes and do all my own bike maintenance, but not as often as I should, so was just honest with myself.
> I like how the Elizabeth has nice modern digital features, but still looks industrial and professional. If my preparation and grinding are consistent enough I might even set the pump to stop after the right amount of seconds, so I can focus on steaming milk at the same time, just because I can with the DB!
> Also even though the Elizabeth is small for what it contains (dual boilers) it still is quite big. However it has a *nice short depth*, and extra width not a big issue where I have it). I think, from seeing them side by side in Dave's videos, the MaraX would feel like it took up a bit too much of my workspace.
> ...


Haha! I'm mainly a distance runner but I've done a lot of cycling historically and this definitely holds true for me as well. That's a really good shout regarding the maintenance. I'll add that to my considerations.

Good to know about the dimensions of the Elizabeth too. I've got a relatively decent space lined up so I'm hopeful I won't have any issues but I should probably do some measuring just in case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Almond (Jul 29, 2020)

NikC said:


> I've just bought a Cafelat Robot. It's a manual lever machine and way under your budget, but I'm enjoying it a lot. Particularly there's no waiting for it to heat up!


Yeah I did look at these for a while, they do look like a fun way to get into the lever machine game

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del (Oct 31, 2020)

Hi!

Also a new member, also looking at a new machine to go with a soon to be delivered (hopefully!) Niche. I love the look of the MaraX, but will that require more maintenance then the Elizabeth, I'd not seen anything about re-greasing cams before?

I'm usually a morning espresso drinker, and preheat the machine using a timer and am not overly bothered about milk, very rarely steam it. Rocking a Gaggia Classic with a PID at the moment, but the wife has given me the OK to get an upgrade!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Almond said:


> Yeah I did look at these for a while, they do look like a fun way to get into the lever machine game
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Providing you don't drink milk-based drinks, yes. 🙂


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Del said:


> Hi!
> 
> Also a new member, also looking at a new machine to go with a soon to be delivered (hopefully!) Niche. I love the look of the MaraX, but will that require more maintenance then the Elizabeth, I'd not seen anything about re-greasing cams before?
> 
> I'm usually a morning espresso drinker, and preheat the machine using a timer and am not overly bothered about milk, very rarely steam it. Rocking a Gaggia Classic with a PID at the moment, but the wife has given me the OK to get an upgrade!


 Why do you want to upgrade? What's wrong with the PID Gaggia? Specially if you don't drink milk based drinks. If I only had espresso/Americano type of things, I'd be looking at a Cafelat Robot. Simple to use, to maintain and clean, and allows you to play with pre-infusion, profiling etc.

It would be good if you could summarise what you'd expect from your new machine that you currently don't have or can't do with your Classic.


----------



## Del (Oct 31, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Why do you want to upgrade? What's wrong with the PID Gaggia? Specially if you don't drink milk based drinks. If I only had espresso/Americano type of things, I'd be looking at a Cafelat Robot. Simple to use, to maintain and clean, and allows you to play with pre-infusion, profiling etc.
> 
> It would be good if you could summarise what you'd expect from your new machine that you currently don't have or can't do with your Classic.


 Cheers for the reply!
I don't think I specifically need, more a desire to get a new machine to go with the grinder when it arrives! I can't find the Robot for sale in the UK? I do use the steam, though only about once a week.

I'm after something that will make a couple of espressos in the morning and something I can leave on for weekend coffees. Looks are a bonus to keep the important one happy also.

I like the Gaggia but wanted something I can begin to get more out of in terms of brew and taste (I hear pre-infusion is a good thing?). Coffee is becoming a hobby now as well as a drink for me, the processes are as enjoyable as the drink for me!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Del said:


> Cheers for the reply!
> I don't think I specifically need, more a desire to get a new machine to go with the grinder when it arrives! I can't find the Robot for sale in the UK? I do use the steam, though only about once a week.
> 
> I'm after something that will make a couple of espressos in the morning and something I can leave on for weekend coffees. Looks are a bonus to keep the important one happy also.
> ...


 It's a hard one this. You have temp stability in a way. You just want to play with pre-infusion and profiling. Would I want to have a dual boiler machine for that? No me, even though you could have the boiler off, it's just water sitting there not getting heated up... seems overkill.

I'll defer this one, sorry. I would not know what to get myself. If you do want to consider dual boilers, then maybe look at the Lelit Bianca with the flow profile paddle? Or maybe a second hand Londinium? Or, if that's your thing, a Sage Dual Boiler?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

We have a couple of machines that might be of interest. The Bezzera Duo is a dual boiler, PID control, rotary pump machine with lots of bells and whistles. They are supremely well put together and fabulous to look at.

We have also recently started stocking the ACS Minimia. It is a dual boiler, PID control machine, with very large stainless boilers at a superb price point.

If you would like any more information on either or any other machine on our site please drop me a PM.

We also offer a discount for forum members too!

David


----------



## ovrtelka (Nov 1, 2020)

Hi all,
I don't want to make a new post so I will use this. Few days ago, my Niche Zero has arrived and now it's time to get an espresso machine. After days of reading, doing research etc... I chose nothing. I ended up on Lelit MaraX and was sure about it, but then I told myself, why don't you write on forum and people, who are more experienced in this, will help you. Bad idea. I wrote post on reddit and on another forum in my country and ended up with information that I should raise my budget and look for DB. This will be my first espresso machine and I have already raised my budget from like 500$ to current 1300-1500$, but if dual boilers are far superior to MaraX I can consider raising it again...

So is MaraX suitable for my needs of daily consumption of probably espresso or flat white + cappuccino in the morning and flat white + cappuccino or latte in the afternoon and maybe 1-2x a month more, when friends come in, or should I really wait and rather get "cheap" DB like ACS Minima, Expobar Brewtus IV or something like that (I know that BDB is good option but I somehow don't like look of it)?

Thanks a lot


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

ovrtelka said:


> Hi all,
> I don't want to make a new post so I will use this. Few days ago, my Niche Zero has arrived and now it's time to get an espresso machine. After days of reading, doing research etc... I chose nothing. I ended up on Lelit MaraX and was sure about it, but then I told myself, why don't you write on forum and people, who are more experienced in this, will help you. Bad idea. I wrote post on reddit and on another forum in my country and ended up with information that I should raise my budget and look for DB. This will be my first espresso machine and I have already raised my budget from like 500$ to current 1300-1500$, but if dual boilers are far superior to MaraX I can consider raising it again...
> 
> So is MaraX suitable for my needs of daily consumption of probably espresso or flat white + cappuccino in the morning and flat white + cappuccino or latte in the afternoon and maybe 1-2x a month more, when friends come in, or should I really wait and rather get "cheap" DB like ACS Minima, Expobar Brewtus IV or something like that (I know that BDB is good option but I somehow don't like look of it)?
> ...


 Lelit has a great range of compact machines which are relatively cheaper than their counterparts. Take a look at the MaraX and the Lelit Elizabeth. Both on the same price range, but the MaraX being the the top end of a HX machine, the Elizabeth being the lower end of a dual boiler machine. Brewtus is old school. Had its time.

take a look here, it has in-depth reviews of the Minima, MaraX and Elizabeth. Ultimately, decide whether you want HX vs Dual boiler, fast heat up time and low maintenance with a ring group or thermal stability and flexibility with the E61. That should narrow down nicely for you.

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/


----------



## L2en (Jun 10, 2018)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> We have a couple of machines that might be of interest. The Bezzera Duo is a dual boiler, PID control, rotary pump machine with lots of bells and whistles. They are supremely well put together and fabulous to look at.
> 
> We have also recently started stocking the ACS Minimia. It is a dual boiler, PID control machine, with very large stainless boilers at a superb price point.
> 
> ...


 Hmm, ACS Minima looks very interesting to me, have to do some more research. I need to push the "buy" button this month, better to finally make a decision🙂


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

ovrtelka said:


> So is MaraX suitable for my needs of daily consumption of probably espresso or flat white + cappuccino in the morning and flat white + cappuccino or latte in the afternoon and maybe 1-2x a month more, when friends come in, or should I really wait and rather get "cheap" DB like ACS Minima, Expobar Brewtus IV or something like that (I know that BDB is good option but I somehow don't like look of it)?


 Your usage seems similar to mine, and for me the Mara X is perfect (and probably an over kill, as it can easily do more). I think Mara X is designed especially for this kind of usage profile: Unless you want to make batches of back to back multiple shots (say more than 3-4), it mimics the behaviour of a double boiler with a single boiler HX. This means that once the machine has warmed up, you just walk up to it and brew your shot (or two, maybe more but I haven't tried) and steam your milk if you want, without any need to worry about temperature and pressure because the machine does it all for you (including a gentle pump ramp up which acts as a non-customisable pre-infusion).

The Elizabeth is a real dual boiler with programable and customisable pre-infusion, so of course it can serve you with no problem. The two machines have distinctively different look with E-61 vs. clean, modern straight lines. One is very narrow but deeper (Mara), and the other wider and shallower (liz). They both have advantages and disadvantages (Mara wastes more water by dumping the OPV to the tray, but has a nicer water tank which is easier to fill especially if you have it under cabinets; Elizabeth can be flushed with chemicals without needing to lube the cam [I think this is a tiny niggle as it's so easy to lube the cam, but still]; Mara warms up in 24 minutes, but Elizabeth is even faster (17 minutes maybe?); Elizabeth has more features to play with (and consequently, potentially more electronics to go wrong), Mara comes with a nicer tamper and heats cups better...

Both machines seem to make their owners happy, and it seems you can't really go wrong with either. Both are extremely popular so likely to hold their value nicely (if looked after) in case you want to part with them in the future. I'm happy with Mara, but I am sure I would love Liz as well. If this doesn't help - for the op's budget of £2,000 you can almost get one of each. 🤣


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

L2en said:


> Hmm, ACS Minima looks very interesting to me, have to do some more research. I need to push the "buy" button this month, better to finally make a decision🙂


 It is excellent. Check out the DaveC review -

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/03/06/acs-minima-final-production-machine/


----------



## allyburns (Sep 27, 2020)

ovrtelka said:


> Hi all,
> I don't want to make a new post so I will use this. Few days ago, my Niche Zero has arrived and now it's time to get an espresso machine. After days of reading, doing research etc... I chose nothing. I ended up on Lelit MaraX and was sure about it, but then I told myself, why don't you write on forum and people, who are more experienced in this, will help you. Bad idea. I wrote post on reddit and on another forum in my country and ended up with information that I should raise my budget and look for DB. This will be my first espresso machine and I have already raised my budget from like 500$ to current 1300-1500$, but if dual boilers are far superior to MaraX I can consider raising it again...
> 
> So is MaraX suitable for my needs of daily consumption of probably espresso or flat white + cappuccino in the morning and flat white + cappuccino or latte in the afternoon and maybe 1-2x a month more, when friends come in, or should I really wait and rather get "cheap" DB like ACS Minima, Expobar Brewtus IV or something like that (I know that BDB is good option but I somehow don't like look of it)?
> ...


 I too had chosen the MaraX, but through this forum and online resources *I* *decided the Lelit Elizabeth* was better for my needs, and I have no regrets. I have a minimum of 2 milk drinks a day, and really love having the dual boiler on hand. When my girlfriend moves in there will be more milk drinks, and one day in the future I may even have friends and family round for coffee again! I initially choose the MaraX because it *"looked cool",* but decided I don't want to* grease cam shafts,* I do want more control of coffee and steam temps, configurable pre-infusion times, and a shot timer. It looks nice and industrial, and is rock solid. My Niche doesn't arrive until December so I'm not even getting the best out of it yet , but glad I upped my budget to get it, rather than feel the need for an upgrade in a year or two. No regrets at all!


----------



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

Almond said:


> The Sage DB seems to have good reviews and I think that the ability to maintain constant pressure, temp etc. while I tweak various elements of the coffee making process appeals in terms of my learning and development.


 I'm a big fan of the Dual Boiler. I almost wasn't going to consider it because I saw some people saying that it wasn't really fixable if anything went wrong with it. But after reading this https://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/breville-dual-boiler-mods-and-maintenance-t61421.html I felt a lot more confident about buying one. Most of what can go wrong with the DB is actually very easy to fix.

It's literally ready to go within 3 minutes from pressing the on button. This is personally a big thing for me and one of the reasons I don't think I would consider upgrading to another machine. Having upgraded from a Duo Temp Pro I have noticed a huge difference in the consistency of my shots due to the temperature stability of the DB. I believe having a machine that is temperature stable is one of the most important factors in espresso making. For that reason I wouldn't even consider one of the popular beginner machines like the Gaggia Classic or Rancilio Silvia.


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

i originally wanted a marax, then a minima and now the bianca. i know i will want to add the pressure profile paddle that the bianca comes with so im kind of of the mindset to just get it all in one go.

if only the marax came with the LCC and it would be a much simpler choice for me. £1800 is a lot of money...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

spasypaddy said:


> i originally wanted a marax, then a minima and now the bianca. i know i will want to add the pressure profile paddle that the bianca comes with so im kind of of the mindset to just get it all in one go.
> 
> if only the marax came with the LCC and it would be a much simpler choice for me. £1800 is a lot of money...


 And, after the Bianca, you'll be lusting after the Vesuvius... And after that, the Vostok 1 group (i.e: Lever Vesuvius)  - It's the upgraditus cycle. It never ends!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> And, after the Bianca, you'll be lusting after the Vesuvius... And after that, the Vostok 1 group (i.e: Lever Vesuvius)  - It's the upgraditus cycle. It never ends!


 I tell you... Constraints like surface space and weight can restrict your choice quite considerably. For me, it was an easy choice: "Fast heat up machine which could fit on my trolley". There were two possibilities: Elizabeth or Sage DB. 🤣

But now I have desires of "upgrading" my trolley to a bigger one! 😂

Serious note though: The Minima with a flow profile kit... Seems to be a great choice, specially with the solenoid operated E61. I quite like that.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I tell you... Constraints like surface space and weight can restrict your choice quite considerably. For me, it was an easy choice: "Fast heat up machine which could fit on my trolley". There were two possibilities: Elizabeth or Sage DB.
> But now I have desires of "upgrading" my trolley to a bigger one!


How long have you had the Elizabeth now Alberto?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Jason11 said:


> How long have you had the Elizabeth now Alberto?


 I'm taking Yoga lessons online to see if it can cure upgraditus....


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I'm taking Yoga lessons online to see if it can cure upgraditus....


I'd advise you to stay away from cycling as hobby too as a new bike is needed/required more than in the coffee game! Although it's not so much an upgrade but an addition to the bike stable that's required with the n+1 thing!


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I'm taking Yoga lessons online to see if it can cure upgraditus....


 Have you seen the new yoga mat that has just been announced? It's a game changer!


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> good budget. You can buy pretty much anything you want. The Sage is a very capable machine, as long as you treat it as kitchen appliance. If it goes wrong, you are at the mercy of Sage for their parts and some proprietary components and parts.
> 
> pas for the Esperto... way overpriced. From new, they cost a fortune, and it's not worthwhile in my opinion. You are better off buying a second hand machine in good shape and adding the PPK kit afterwards.
> 
> ...


 Wouldn't trust Jony thou 😂😉


----------



## allyburns (Sep 27, 2020)

Jason11 said:


> I'd advise you to stay away from cycling as hobby too as a new bike is needed/required more than in the coffee game! Although it's not so much an upgrade but an addition to the bike stable that's required with the n+1 thing!


 Haha, yes the force must be strong in you to resist new bikes. I have to combine a minimalist mindset, and also think about the environment a bit (manufacturing a bike does have it's cost) to avoid buying a shiny new gravel bike. I'm still going strong with my 2012 Steel Framed Genesis CDF, I swap upgradeitis or n+1 with servicing it myself, and replacing chains, chainrings, cassettes, cables as required, as well as kitting it out for touring (I call it bikepacking to sound cool but I use good old panniers!)

Looking forwards to doing the NC500 in 2021 when safe to do so! Until then I've been going on a few local microadventures with my tent, gas stove and Aeropress.

I will end up with a new bike one day, but my heavy bike is keeping me fit up the hills in Scotland in the meantime! What bike you thinking for your next n+1?


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

allyburns said:


> Haha, yes the force must be strong in you to resist new bikes. I have to combine a minimalist mindset, and also think about the environment a bit (manufacturing a bike does have it's cost) to avoid buying a shiny new gravel bike. I'm still going strong with my 2012 Steel Framed Genesis CDF, I swap upgradeitis or n+1 with servicing it myself, and replacing chains, chainrings, cassettes, cables as required, as well as kitting it out for touring (I call it bikepacking to sound cool but I use good old panniers!)
> 
> Looking forwards to doing the NC500 in 2021 when safe to do so! Until then I've been going on a few local microadventures with my tent, gas stove and Aeropress.
> 
> ...


Nice set-up there. 

The NC500 looks tempting and I'd love to do it sometime too. I did the King Alfreds Way in September over 3 days 'poshing' it up in an AirBnB for 2 nights. I'm going to do it again next year but over 2 x 3 day trips so I can take in more of it this time, I'll camp (wild or site) so I'm not tied in to being at a certain place and time.

I was down for the Dirty Reiver 200 this year that was cancelled so fingers crossed for the year. 

There's plenty of bikes I'd love but I mainly ride my gravel bike so it would have to be a new one of those. But my steel Rondo Ruut still puts a smile on my face every time I ride it after 14 months. It's no lightweight at 10.7kg (without pedals) but it looks and rides great. If I was going to buy a new bike it would it would probably be a titanium gravel bike, maybe a Moots Route.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

"Holy derail the thread Batman" :classic_rolleyes:


----------



## allyburns (Sep 27, 2020)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> "Holy derail the thread Batman" :classic_rolleyes:


 Haha, yes! In the interests of keeping this thread on topic, I've moved the bike discussion into "Off-Topic" where it can keep on pedaling. 🚲

Now, where were we on the subject of the £2000 machine!?! 🤣

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/55754-cycling-bikepackingtouring-share-your-bike-and-favourite-accessories/?do=embed


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

I bought a lelit bianca last week. Do it. They're amazing


----------



## Sodamelon (Nov 8, 2020)

spasypaddy said:


> I bought a lelit bianca last week. Do it. They're amazing


 Me too, agreed - do it!


----------

